# Explosion



## A.D.FROST

Two men air lifted from a dredger off the Cornish coast the other day.What was her name?


----------



## Erimus

http://www.cornwalllive.com/news/cornwall-news/explosion-boat-cornish-coast-leaves-576894

Survey vessel dredging?? Scallops more than anything perhaps??

https://www.piratefm.co.uk/news/latest-news/2394939/watch-explosion-on-boat-off-cornish-coast/

geoff


----------

